
Ask HN: Learning an apps file format? - jason_slack
I have a lot of Apple Notes. I want these notes on platforms that are non-Apple. I thought this would be a good learning experience to learn something new while scratching a personal itch.<p>However, what ways are possible to find out a file format, like Apple notes?<p>Use a packet sniffer and start looking at each packet when I am working with notes?<p>I honestly am drawing a blank on how to even get started.
======
chatmasta
Apple file formats are surprisingly easy to work with; many of the native apps
use sqlite for storing data. I just looked into this for you, and it looks
like notes are indeed stored in a sqlite db.

On your Mac, you can find the notes in
`~/Library/Containers/com.apple.Notes/Data/Library/Notes`. On mine there is a
file called `NotesV6.storedata` that I can open in an sqlite browser. It
should have everything you need.

------
NonEUCitizen
No, only packet-sniff and reverse-engineer as last result (your time is
valuable). There are lots of documented information, e.g.:

[https://www.abebooks.com/9781850321170/File-Formats-
Handbook...](https://www.abebooks.com/9781850321170/File-Formats-Handbook-
Gunter-Born-1850321175/plp)

There other books available as well. And of course, these days, lots of info
online.

~~~
jason_slack
Thanks. I will review the link you provided. I have tried searching a lot but
my results haven't been positive.

